# Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet



## prelude2205 (7. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich gestern denn endlich meinen Außenkamin abgedeckt habe, hat der Frühling nun gar keine andere Wahl mehr , er muß kommen.
Denn das ist jedes Jahr der Startschuss zum Frühlingserwachen 

Also holt schon mal die Möbel raus .

Schöne Grüße aus dem orden
Rüdiger


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet*

Hallo Rüdiger,
ich läute mit !!
Terrasse ist gefegt, Möbelschoner sind runter, Grill ist startklar !

*Jetzt muß nur noch einer diesen Scheiß Ostwind abstellen *


----------



## blackbird (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet*

Hi Rüdiger, 
hast Du mal ein Bild von Deinem Außenkamin? 
Grüße, Tim

p.s. bei den aktuellen Temperaturen hier im Dorf hilft, um den Frühling einzuläuten, wohl nur das Thermometer vorzustellen - so wie kürzlich mit den Uhren...


----------



## prelude2205 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet*

Hi Tim

Ich habe ein Album von meinem Teich,da ist er zu sehen.
Sollte das nicht reichen,werde ich gerne noch ein paar Fotos machen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## Lurchi77 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet*

Bin auch seit einer Woche im Frühlingsmodus. Das erste Beer-Can-Chicken wurde schon stilecht im Kugelgrill zubereitet, der Rasen gedüngt, Brennholz für die nächsten Winter geordert und natürlich wurde die Teichtechnik wieder installiert, also Filter, UV-C und Eiweißabschäumer. Wasser ist schon wieder relativ klar, die Fischis werden auch langsam aktiv. Und jede Menge Nachwuchs im Teich, der schon die Größe ausgewachsener Zebrabarben erreicht hat.


----------



## prelude2205 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich habe den Frühling eingeläutet*

Hallo zusammen

Die Fische sind schon ziemlich aktiv.
Am Wochenende wird der Filter aktiviert,endlich 

Schöne Grüße
Rüdiger


----------

